

Apple's app store rankings are all messed up - Lidador
http://blackhataso.com/showthread.php?tid=42

======
boxcardavin
Can anyone confirm this in the UK? Also, if you're in the UK I am envious of
your access to the BBC iPlayer and its ability to work as your alarm clock.

